# bandsaw box a bit stuck,



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi all, just seen some bandsaw boxes and found one I really like and would like to make but how do you cut the drawers out on the bandsaw with out cutting through the side? Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Looks like the piece that you cut out to make that v shape on the top would be the sides of those 4 boxes on the top.
After you cut it out, just resaw the pieces to make the sides.
Sorrowful jones probably know best.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Jimbo. said:


> Hi all, just seen some bandsaw boxes and found one I really like and would like to make but how do you cut the drawers out on the bandsaw with out cutting through the side? Thanks



Here is a link to the instructions for that box

http://forum.canadianwoodworking.com/showthread.php?34654-Cracked-Bandsaw-Box-Instructions 

Be sure to show us your box when done.


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks, I will let you know how I get on!


----------

